# Pee Stains in Yard



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Now that the snow has melted my yard looks like crap. Have you guys used any products or home remedies to fix or prevent the dogs pee burning your grass. Besides having her go in the neighbor's yard. I have a chocolate female lab. Thanks for any help


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I asked a lawn guy the same question. He told to teach the dog to pee somewhere else. A female has so much estrogen in her system it burns the first year. You would have to dig down 6-8 inches remove the soil and replant. I have raked the spots real well, put down more black dirt and a lot of grass seed. Takes a season to come back fairly well. For the little work and spotty lawn I will keep my dogs.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the same problem as well. A buddy gives his dog some type of pill you can buy at any pet store. However, instead of killing the grass, it causes the grass to grow greener and thicker than the rest of his yard. Almost looks just as bad as the dead grass.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

The solution to keeping the grass nice is to get a male dog :lol:

Of course, then all your bushes will look like crap :******:

Seriously though....I think there is something you can buy at Pet smart or KT animal that will help reduce the nitrogen...can't remember the name of the stuff, I think it is a powder you sprinkle on.

Even though I have a male, I still get pee spots too. I usually just let it slide til I can start watering heavy. Heavy watering will dilute the potency of the urine.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

To fix the dead grass dont dig p your yard.. your lawn guy just wants to make money on you.. I have a female lab and the yard looked like crap till i got her to pee in one spot. There is stuff at pet smart and other pet stores.. it has grass seed and fertilizer and some stuff all mixed in to keep it in place. works great and in about 6 weeks your lawn is looking good again. make a gravel pad.. most dogs love those to go potty on. they are easy to clean up also... :beer:


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

when my dog did that we would take a bucket of water or a hose or something and just basically flush the spot out where she went. we would prolie run the hose or what ever we were dumping on there for like 10 to 15 seconds and it got rid of the spots. worked for me. hope it helps you. good luck


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

hunter52 said:


> Now that the snow has melted my yard looks like crap. Have you guys used any products or home remedies to fix or prevent the dogs pee burning your grass. Besides having her go in the neighbor's yard. I have a chocolate female lab. Thanks for any help


I have heard of give a female tomato juice. Friends of mine have a female Springer and they give her some daily and they have a beautiful lawn.

:beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I put up a low fence that seperates the "dogs" yard from "our" yard. I clean up regularly, and try to reseed and fertilize every year. Even so, between the urine spots, and the girls running the same patterns most of the time, the "dogs" yard looks really rough most of the year. Although the neutralizer pills work, to some degree, one has to wonder what it does to the dog's metabolism, kidneys and liver. I already know what they do to the budget. Teaching them to pee in one area is a great idea. Maybe, if there is a next generation of dogs in my lifetime, it could be done. Three female dogs= very little grass. Another of those undeniable facts of life.
Burl


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't remember where i read it, but when I first got a dog i was doing a lot of reading and found a list of foods that were poisonous to dogs. One of the foods were tomatos, so i don't think tomato juice would be a great idea? But I guess if they feed it to her daily maybe it isn't so bad for dogs after all?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If tomatoes were bad for dogs, mine would have been dead long time ago. My springer picks and eats tomatoes faster than than I can. It's a fair trade off, she keeps the rabbits out of the garden.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

I asked the same question last year at this time on GunDogForum.com and some guy actually did a paper for college on the issue. He replied to my posting with a lengthy answer. All I remember from his answer is this. The brown spots are caused by nitrogen in the urine that burns the lawn. There's nothing you can treat the spot with except water with in a few hours after the dog pees. And there's nothing you can give to your dog to stop it from happening. If you fertize your yard then you will have more brown spots then the guys who don't add nitrogen/fertilizer. High protein levels in the dog food are also to blame. The extra protein that isn't used in digestion is expelled in the urine. If you fed a food with lower protein content then there won't be as many brown spots.

What to do about the brown spots you have now: In some areas I dug up the dirt added fresh top soil and grass seed. But for the areas that this method didn't work, I bought sod from a nursery, dug out the brown spots and replaced it with a cut of the same size from the strip of sod, it made life a lot easier


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

the best thing to do beyond prevention is to over water or increase the amount of watering you do... it delutes the urine and will help to spread it out.

Worked for us.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I have had a female Chessie and never had a problem with spots in the yard, but I recently got a male and every bush in the yard has burn spots on it. I used to feed that crap Pruina dog chow, but have switiched to a good food Diamond, we'll see if that makes any differeance in the spots in the yard from the female.


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have good success using time released lime (granular/pellets), which is typically used re-balance the pH in soil (alkaline/acidic). You can generally pick up a 40# bag for around $4.00.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Lime does help. And the nice thing is, that you almost can't overdo it, as long as you use plenty of water.
Burl


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have 3 female dogs, I dont worry about it. Brown spots = less mowing. Seriously my yard only looks like [email protected] in the spring, mother nature seems to take care of the problem by summer so seriously I dont worry about it.


----------

